# Orlando @ Golden State Game Thread



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Magicat Warriors, 10:30

WHERE: The Arena In Oakland, Oakland, Calif.

RECORDS: Magic 12-6; Warriors 5-13.

BROADCASTS: TV -- Sunshine Network. Radio -- 580 AM (WDBO); Spanish-language -- 1030 AM (WONQ).

MAGIC UPDATE: F Grant Hill has a sore right shin and did not practice Thursday, but he is expected to play. . . . It's the third game of the Magic's six-game 10-day West Coast trip. The Magic, who are 5-4 on the road, rebounded from a 115-102 loss to the Denver Nuggets on Monday night with a 106-100 victory at Utah. . . . Tony Battie will start at center. . . . C Mario Kasun grabbed a career-high nine rebounds against the Jazz. . . . In his past five games, G Cuttino Mobley is averaging 20.8 points and shooting 60 percent from 3-point range.

WARRIORS UPDATE: Golden State finished 37-45 last season but lost free-agent C Erick Dampier and likely won't match that record after a 5-13 start. . . . Mike Montgomery, former coach at Stanford, is in his first NBA season. . . . The Warriors are in the top 10 in rebounding but rank last in shooting percentage and average just more than 91 points per game. . . . . G Jason Richardson (19.3 ppg) is Golden State's leading scorer.

WHAT TO WATCH FOR: If the Magic can win the rebounding battle, they should have too much firepower for the Warriors.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

*Grant Hill will not play tonight*



> OAKLAND -- Orlando Magic forward Grant Hill will not play in tonight's game against the Golden State Warriors because of a sore right shin. He was kicked in the shin during the Magic's game against the Denver Nuggets on Wednesday.
> 
> Magic General Manager John Weisbrod said he didn't want Hill to play to make the injury worse by him "having to favor his left leg."
> 
> ...



At least it ain't the ankle.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Great decision by Weisbrod. With that said, the Magic need to come out playing well tonight and make up for not having Hill or Cato. Turkoglu needs to step it up as a starter, and Francis needs to play like the star and leader of this team that he is. It's only Golden State, but they have a history of always killing the Magic.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> Great decision by Weisbrod. With that said, the Magic need to come out playing well tonight and make up for not having Hill or Cato. Turkoglu needs to step it up as a starter, and Francis needs to play like the star and leader of this team that he is. It's only Golden State, but they have a history of always killing the Magic.


I agree. Good precautionary move. I know i've had injuries before, like a left ankle sprain, and kept playing and up end up with a sore right knee. If there is any chance that his shin pain causes him to put too much pressure on his left leg, then sit his butt on the bench.

With Cato and Hill out, Dwight and Hedo are gonna be playing big minutes and are going to have some pretty good games. And Stevie needs to pick up for Grant's missing ability to get others shots.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Johnny Davis says Augmon is starting tonight.

:hurl:


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> Johnny Davis says Augmon is starting tonight.
> 
> :hurl:


Augmon is horrible. That was a bad signing. Slow start, but Howard playing well until he gets packed as I type this.


----------



## jskudera (Dec 2, 2004)

10-0 Magic run. Dunleavy and Murphy are done scoring for the night. Augmon is a good defensive player... and can dunk on people for And1. Good 2nd quarter for the Magic


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> 
> 
> Augmon is horrible. That was a bad signing. Slow start, but Howard playing well until he gets packed as I type this.


Yeah, he's nothing more than a Sportscenter highlight waiting to happen ... :laugh: 

That was nasty on Pietrus.


----------



## jskudera (Dec 2, 2004)

1 point game, what a good second quarter. Outscored GS by 9. Imagine what it'd be like with Hill and Cato... sigh...


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Crazy game. GS can't feel good. They shot like 65% in the first half and they are only up 1 point.

Augmon played some great defensive after his nasty dunk. I think it pissed him off.

And our bench played much better in the first half than the starters. Battie playing well.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

NBA.com stats say Dwight has only 1 block. I coulda swore he had 3 blocks in the first quarter.


----------



## jskudera (Dec 2, 2004)

Dwight definately had more then one block. That isolation for Stevie ended up in a SICK dunk. No one in real foul trouble, only Francis with 2 (don't really consider that foul trouble with 24minutes to play) and Richardson has 3 so they just need to get him out of the game. I expect Orlando to pull out a 107-102 win


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Orlando isn't great defensively, but I seriously doubt GS shoots 64% again in the second half. Orlando should end up winning this by 10 or 12 pts.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Miami and Washington both win tonight. Orlando needs to take this one while they've got a shot.


----------



## ssmokinjoe (Jul 5, 2003)

Even with a halftime lead, my Warriors are gonna have a hard time pulling out the win. They don't usually finish games out very strong, but they have been battling hard the last few games.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ssmokinjoe</b>!
> Even with a halftime lead, my Warriors are gonna have a hard time pulling out the win. They don't usually finish games out very strong, but they have been battling hard the last few games.



Orlando also plays a little better D in the second half. They keep letting teams score 60+ in the first half.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

What's with Francis doing some kind of head pound after he scores? Almost as annoying as the Miles and Q head pound.


Man, GS fans are vicious. Booing 3 mins into the quarter.


----------



## jskudera (Dec 2, 2004)

8-0 run to start the third quarter off. Steve Francis is on FIAAAHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Augmon has been crap this season, but he is playing pretty well in this game.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Most impressive thing about this game so far IMO is that the Magic only have 4 turnovers.


----------



## ssmokinjoe (Jul 5, 2003)

The Warriors will probably get behind quite a few and then make a run and then run out of gas at the end. It's pretty typical of how they play this season.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> Augmon has been crap this season, but he is playing pretty well in this game.


Battie is having a great game as well. 12 points and 8 rebounds so far.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Until Orlando makes a couple turnovers, it looked like GS was gonna completely blow the 3rd quarter.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Idunkonyou</b>!
> 
> 
> Battie is having a great game as well. 12 points and 8 rebounds so far.


It is so nice to have some roleplayers who can actually step up and contribute when other guys are out. I'm happy the way we are playing without our starting C and SF.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Ouch, nasty putback by Dwight.


----------



## jskudera (Dec 2, 2004)

WHAT A MONSTER DUNK BY DWIGHT! OH BABY!!!!


----------



## ssmokinjoe (Jul 5, 2003)

The kid is nice.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Orlando is getting better every game to me. They're very cohesive out there.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Is Hedo injuried or is he just playing like crap? He has only played like 12 minutes tonight and I figured with Hill out he would be starting.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

We've taken care of the ball and Battie has replaced Cato perfectly. That's why we're winning despite the Warriors lighting it up.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Orlando is getting better every game to me. They're very cohesive out there.


This team has some of the best chemistry I have seen out of a team. Probably has a lot to do with the O's -

Cuttin*o*
Cat*o*
Steve-*o*


----------



## ssmokinjoe (Jul 5, 2003)

The Warriors will NOT go away!

Sorry fellas, i gotta root for my boys.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Ok, Kasun is back to terrible.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Idunkonyou</b>!
> Is Hedo injuried or is he just playing like crap? He has only played like 12 minutes tonight and I figured with Hill out he would be starting.


Not injured, but not playing well. Davis started Augmon to keep Hedo coming off the bench.


----------



## ssmokinjoe (Jul 5, 2003)

OK, 4th period coming up. This is where GS usually tanks.... but hopefully not this time. They're looking pretty competitive out there tonight.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ssmokinjoe</b>!
> OK, 4th period coming up. This is where GS usually tanks.... but hopefully not this time. They're looking pretty competitive out there tonight.


I hope they play great, as long as they still lose.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Damn, we need to get Garrity the hell off Dunleavy. He is getting burned.


----------



## jskudera (Dec 2, 2004)

9 Minutes left in the 4th quarter and Warriors in the penalty is what will win it for the Magic


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Magic attacking the basket. The Warriors already have 4 fouls in the 4th quarter.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Not a lot of defense out there. Looks like an All-Star game, well, without most of the All-Stars. :laugh:


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

We should win this game at the line, but it shouldn't be this close.


----------



## ssmokinjoe (Jul 5, 2003)

Pietrus is a black hole. The guy doesn't pass.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

That could be the dagger. Nice job Hedo!


----------



## jskudera (Dec 2, 2004)

Ok maybe 127 to 102... haha


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> We should win this game at the line, but it shouldn't be this close.


Doesn't matter as long as we get the W.


----------



## ssmokinjoe (Jul 5, 2003)

FINISH STRONG WARRIORS DAMMIT! :upset:


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

What a game by Battie so far.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Don't like the lineup Johnny has out there.


----------



## ssmokinjoe (Jul 5, 2003)

Watch out for JRich. He's gonna put the team on his back from this point on.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Putting Garrity in for Howard proves Davis is a idiot.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Plastic Man with icewater in his veins.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Augmon with the clutch FTs down the stretch. He isn't Hill, but at least he gave us something tonight. Boy I can't wait until this team is finally 100% healthy.

Davis must also be reading this board. I called him an idiot and he puts Howard back in. :laugh:


----------



## ssmokinjoe (Jul 5, 2003)

Warriors need a basket and a defensive stop.


----------



## ssmokinjoe (Jul 5, 2003)

JRICH BABY!!!


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ssmokinjoe</b>!
> JRICH BABY!!!


Dunleavy baby!!! Nice foul. :grinning:


----------



## ssmokinjoe (Jul 5, 2003)

Warriors fans get out your good luck charms now.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Good plan to foul. Lets make turn this into a FT contest since we are one of the best in the game at making FTs.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Some clutch free throw shooting. As hot as J-Rich is, we've needed all of them.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Missing Cato and Hill, playing on the West Coast, and still winning. Good stuff.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Big win on the road with two startes out. 2-1 so far on the road. Good stuff.

Seems like this team is legit.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Good win for the Magic. Keeps them in 1st place.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Good stuff. :laugh:


----------



## ssmokinjoe (Jul 5, 2003)

Good game guys... ****ty ending tho (for me).

Thanx for letting me hang out for the game... the Warriors forum is always dead.

I'd buy y'all a beer now if i could.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Magic have been playing good on the road. They started out slow, but are 5-1 in the last 6 road games.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ssmokinjoe</b>!
> Good game guys... ****ty ending tho (for me).
> 
> Thanx for letting me hang out for the game... the Warriors forum is always dead.
> ...


It's all good. Warriors played well. We got some calls in the end and just barely escaped the J-Rich barrage.


----------



## jskudera (Dec 2, 2004)

Told you Orlando would win because of the penalty situation. Hopefully Hill will be back for Lakers, Suns and Spurs... a real test for the Magic.


----------



## ssmokinjoe (Jul 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> It's all good. Warriors played well. We got some calls in the end and just barely escaped the J-Rich barrage.


JRich gets bashed in the Warriors Forum by Warriors fans for having no handles and soft D. I think he still plays his heart out. 

Hope Grant Hill gets better. He's one of the good guys. Good luck on the season fellas.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jskudera</b>!
> Told you Orlando would win because of the penalty situation. Hopefully Hill will be back for Lakers, Suns and Spurs... a real test for the Magic.



I think if Hill is back we can beat the Lakers. I don't think we'll beat the Suns or the Spurs, especially without Cato.

One thing that will be fun to see though - Duncan vs Dwight. That should be a good matchup.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Box Score

Great game for Francis - 36/8/8

And maybe a career night for Battie 16 pts, 15 rebs, 1 block


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

It'll be interesting to see how the next three games go. Obviously the Laker game is the most winnable, so hopefully Hill will be back. Realistically, I'll be happy to steal one of the three.

Magic Basketball: Good Stuff . That sounds like a new forum motto to me :laugh:.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

:laugh:

This image is definitely *good stuff*.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Biggest difference between Dwight and Okafor right now.

Tonight

Dwight 5 FGAs
Okafor 19 FGAs


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Typical Magic week. We have one let down game and the rest we win.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Game Recap - ESPN 



> Orlando improved to 7-2 vs. the Western Conference this season
> after going 4-24 vs. the West last season.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> Biggest difference between Dwight and Okafor right now.
> 
> Tonight
> ...


True. If Howard was a 1st or 2nd option, he would easily be putting up close to 20 points a game IMO.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Idunkonyou</b>!
> 
> 
> True. If Howard was a 1st or 2nd option, he would easily be putting up close to 20 points a game IMO.


I'm not asking for 19 FGAs a game since we really don't need it, but I don't see why we can't manage to get Dwight 9-10 shots a game. Especially since it seems like a majority of the time he does something good.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Francis gives Magic edge
With Grant Hill out with a sore right shin, Steve Francis scored 36 in a 113-109 win.

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/spor...gicgamer121104,1,6732049.story?coll=orl-magic


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm not asking for 19 FGAs a game since we really don't need it, but I don't see why we can't manage to get Dwight 9-10 shots a game. Especially since it seems like a majority of the time he does something good.


I agree. Howard has a lot of nice post moves and when he gets into the paint, he score almost at will. I know the Magic want to run, but come playoff time, everything slows down and you have to have a half court player. Howard can be that player IMO. I see no reason he shouldn't be getting at least 10 shots a game.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Great game for the Magic. I didn't have access to a computer during this one, but I stayed up and watched the whole thing. Good to see the Magic can tough another one out without Cato, without Hill and with the Warriors shooting lights out nearly all night. The Magic's defense wasn't that bad, the Warriors just shot well all night long. First it was J-Rich on fire in the first, then Claxton, then Dunleavy, and then J-Rich again towards the end of the game. Nevertheless, the Magic were able to keep fighting and pull out the W. It was good to see Augmon finally playing some decent ball when the Magic really needed him, and the same goes for Tony Battie. Also, I was impressed with Francis finally coming out and playing well against one of the weaker teams in the league on the road. He has a tendency to play to at the level of his opponents, which isn't a good thing in games like these, but he kind of broke that trend in this one.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> This team has some of the best chemistry I have seen out of a team. Probably has a lot to do with the O's -
> ...


And of course the new O's that have joined that trio this year:

Hed*o*, and of course Mari*o*.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Another note, I liked seeing Hedo being aggressive on offense in terms of not settling for the 3-pointer. He's unguardable when he puts the ball on the floor and takes that fallaway from a couple feet behind the free throw line, which he swished at least 3 times yesterday. He also had a couple nice moves taking all the way to the hoop and finishing. Good to see him scoring efficiently without having his 3-point shot working too well.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Postgame Quotes, December 10


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

NBA.com Recap | Yahoo Recap


----------

